# Transfats Are About to be Banned in Boston's Restaurants!!



## Corey123 (Jul 11, 2007)

Transfats, years ago, once thought to be harmless, is slowly being banned in cities across the U.S. .

Now it appears that Boston will soon become another one of the nation's cities that will place a ban on the use of transfats in the restaurants! 

Transfats, as you may or may not know, comes mainly from hydrogenated oils and or fats. It is in shortening and margerines It's also in certain cooking oils as well.

It poses a danger to health and well being, making it very unhealthy.

Brookline already has a ban on it, and Boston is seriously contemplating making it against the law in its restaurants. Your thoughts, please.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm loading up with some now....."Have It Your Way."


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 11, 2007)

Of course, you'd have to be eating this by the boatload every day in order for it to do any damage to your health!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 11, 2007)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Now it appears that Boston will soon become another one of the nation's cities that will place a ban on the use of transfats in the restaurants!


 

Where did you hear this?   Do you have a link?


----------



## college_cook (Jul 11, 2007)

I say good for Boston.  Trans fats need to go.  I work in a resto, so I know the arguments that restaurants have for using them, but I just dont think the health consequences are worth it.  Hopefully we'll have a nationwide ban before too long.


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 11, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Where did you hear this? Do you have a link?


 


It was on the local network TV news this morning.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 11, 2007)

There's nothing on the Boston Public Health Commission website about it.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 11, 2007)

The NY news has been rambling on about this for the past few months.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 11, 2007)

The ban became effective in NYC on July 1, I think.

There was a hearing today in the MA legislature about a bill that would ban trans fats statewide.

But I don't think Boston is near at all to making such a decision.


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 11, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> There's nothing on the Boston Public Health Commission website about it.


 


It probably hasn't gotten there yet. This thing is still new to the city, and it may be a little while longer before it actually goes into effect.

Jeekinz, I think New York has already passed it into law now.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 11, 2007)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> It probably hasn't gotten there yet. This thing is still new to the city, and it may be a little while longer before it actually goes into effect.
> 
> Jeekinz, I think New York has already passed it into law now.


 

If they were considering it, it would be on their site.

I think you might be referring to the proposed _statewide_ ban, which is also still just an idea.

I don't think Boston is near to doing this yet.


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 11, 2007)

You might be right, but it came from the media and they could be wrong, but it IS being considered here.

And if I know the health officials like I think I do, this ruling will definitely be chosen. Mainly because health fanatics everywhere are sounding off against the use of trans fats in restaurants.

Philidelphia and Chicago are also considering the measure as well.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 12, 2007)

It's a proposed statewide ban that you are referring to and not one specific to Boston.

It's the headline of the _Globe_ today.

If it passes, it won't be because of "health nuts," it will be because the Restaurant Association no longer opposes it.


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 12, 2007)

Some of the eateries say that they won't fight the measure, that they WANT it to go into effect.


----------



## GB (Jul 12, 2007)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Some of the eateries say that they won't fight the measure, that they WANT it to go into effect.


Well that is just silly. If those eateries really WANT it to go into effect then they are free to make those changes without any laws being in place.


----------



## Mystic (Jul 12, 2007)

The big problem with all this trans fat hysteria is the death of common sense.  I think it's pretty well known that artificial trans fats are bad.  The problem is most of the laws don't take into account that there is natural trans fat as well which don't appear to have the same very negative affects as the artificial kind.  But as far as the FDA is concerned, trans fats are trans fats and all must be eliminated. Then the unintended consequences follow.

Of course many will argue that animal fats are generally bad and should be avoided, but I believe in personal choice.

Here's a link to an article titled "Trans fat fight Claims Butter as a Victim".

Trans Fat Fight Claims Butter as a Victim - New York Times



Michael


----------



## mitch_the_chef (Jul 12, 2007)

First of all I want to make sure that I understand the situation completely. Are they banning absolutley all sources of trans fat products in certain states of the United States? 

Secondly, I would like to say that a ban on all trans fat foods would be a step in the wrong direction. I think that this is floating away from the fact that people are simply eating too much of the wrong foods. Naturally occuring trans fats will be fine in moderation. The problem is that to many people are eating to much meat, butter, margarine, cakes, pies and the like. 

A ban such as this is paying to much attention to trans fats, and not enough attention to the other harmful side effects of eating too much of the wrong foods. I believe this ban is giving false piece-of-mind to anyone who eats certain foods in thinking that they are in anyway healthy, when they simply are not. 

The foods do not "have" to be banned, even though it might be better off if they were. After all, some of these foods taste great, and are fine in moderation. But the people that eat them need to fully understand that this food can increase your chance of heart failure, obesity, and many other unappealing side effects.


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 12, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> Well that is just silly. If those eateries really WANT it to go into effect then they are free to make those changes without any laws being in place.


 


They probably already have.

And like I might have said in an earlier post, for your health to have been put in danger from this, you'd have to be eating it by the boatload every day.

But you're right, no one has to wait for this to become a law. They can switch over right now, if they want to.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 12, 2007)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Of course, you'd have to be eating this by the boatload every day in order for it to do any damage to your health!


 
Actually Corey its really,really bad stuff it is basically plastic and it attaches to your arteries really fast they use it because its really cheap and gives bakery products longevity and crispness etc.From what I understand if you must eat products with it, it should be no more than 2 grams daily.The problem is alot of products advertise no transfat but by law they still can include 1/2  gram of transfat per serving serving and label it no transfat.You need to check ingredient label if it says partially hydrogenated oil even when the label says no transfat you are still getting a 1/2 gram per serving.Margarine is really bad as some other products as they say cholesterol free yet the transfat is way worse.
It will make your cholesterol sky rocket ..You would not believe just how many products have this stuff about 70 % of what what we buy has it, even frozen french fries ,bakeries that dont use real butter which most dont to keep cost down use it.If you start reading the ingredients labels any time it says partially hydrogenated oil it means one thing transfat.


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 12, 2007)

In some cases, it can't be avoided at times. 

It's in certain other foods like most brands of peanut butter, oleo spreads, pie crusts, pastries, lard (if it has it), and a host of other foods. Also, those snack foods such as corn curls, corn chips, potato chips, and probably those pre-made foods and frozen dinners.

But in those cases, never mind the trans fats, because the blasted salt alone can eventually kill, driving up the blood pressure level to astronomical proportions! So if the trans fats dont get you, the salt will.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 12, 2007)

I used to love KFC Original Recipe thighs as a special treat every now & then. I've had it a couple times since they eliminated that transfats. (I thought my taster was just "off" the first time so I had to try again.) BLAH!!! I don't expect to have it again. It's just not that good anymore.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 12, 2007)

There's more to life than eating rice cakes and distilled water.

Since we are a community of foodies, we know we can produce our own foods in a healthier manner.

As for us, we haven't purchased commercially produced breads in too many years to count.  And those of you who think it's not possible...it is.  I press my bread machine into service to do all the kneading and the first rise for our loaf bread, sandwich bread, hamburger/hot dog buns, toasting bread, Italian bread, French baguettes, etc.  I also make all our English muffins and bagels.  And, don't forget, N.Y. Times bread.

I make all our own tomato sauces and other vegetable dishes.  We almost exclusively use olive oil in cooking and incorporate canola oil in other dishes.  And, oh, we use REAL butter occasionally.

I'm not saying our household is the "ideal" world, but I've been cooking like this for too many years to count.

Our children didn't grow up on fast food and junk food.  We never had chips and empty-calorie snacks in our house and our 5 children turned out quite well.  Two of our sons are over 6' 6" tall, so I guess the veggies stood them in good stead.

As an explanation to my comments, let me assure you, we were not "mother earth" parents.  We were cheap ones.  We did the best to stretch our food dollars in a way that filled up our brood in a healthy way.

That's not to say we can't enjoy some of the "goodies" in moderation.  Just not every meal, every day.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 12, 2007)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> In some cases, it can't be avoided at times.
> 
> It's in certain other foods like most brands of peanut butter, oleo spreads, pie crusts, pastries, lard (if it has it), and a host of other foods. Also, those snack foods such as corn curls, corn chips, potato chips, and probably those pre-made foods and frozen dinners.
> 
> But in those cases, never mind the trans fats, because the blasted salt alone can eventually kill, driving up the blood pressure level to astronomical proportions! So if the trans fats dont get you, the salt will.


 
I agree but at least if we are aware we can control it a bit better by actually eating fresh home cooked meals I am in no way a healthy eater but I try not to over do it on crap.I love brown rice and now instead of buying the frozen french fries I will go ahead and make the oven roasted potatoes with olive oil much better than the store bought anyway.Its about the convience that is killing us.I still love a fast food burger and fries but it is about twice a month not everyday.


----------

